# 350-450-550



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

What is the best truck to get for mulch hauling and should you get 4x4 for plowing is it necessary?


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Depends on the truck. When i mulched my yard this spring, i put 6 yards in an F 350 with the 7.3. The truck never noticed it. Ok see mulch doesn't weigh very much, so this is how i would think about it.

If you want to just plow, and not sand or salt, the F 350 would be fine. However if you want to carry a sander i would move up to the F 550, skip the F 450 because its like 1K difference between the two. Any 1 ton truck, for chevy, gmc, dodge ect, is overloader with a 8.5 or 9' blade, 3 yard sander, and a full load of sand or salt.

Geoff


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

If i got a 550 would it be necessary to get it with 4x4 or 2WD i have seen some 2wd with plows are the any good in the snow


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

With out, 4X4, you can plow, however you will need a lot of weight, and I would recomend onspot chains. Big trucks like class 6 and 7, plow fine with 2 wd, chains, a sander, and the weight of the truck. I knew a guy once that plowed with a 2wd drive one ton, did it for a year, and said never again. It was like driving on egg shells, wondering when you were going to need a tow.

If you are plowing small amounts of accumualation 2-3" 2wd drive is fine, anything over that you will want the 4X4 to back ya up.

I would recomend 4X4, it makes the truck 10 times the plow truck. 
Geoff


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Geoff I have a? and a comment.
First the ? Friend of mine just ordered a 2001 450 2wd, he is a plumber and doesnt need 4x4. well any way, he read a 450 owners manual, and it said not to use 4x4 for plowing, only for low traction situation. Does that sound right, sounded weird to me.
Now my comment.
I have a friend who has over 200K on a mitsubishi, that hauls 2 ton everyday of liquid fetilizer, and another UD that hauls 10-12 yards of mulch everyday. In that many miles, he has only spent money on maint. no repairs. Both have auto's and are diven hard by different people.
And they have gvw's in the 15000 + range and price out 10K less than a 450/550.
For my money they seem alot more cost effiecient than the big three. Just a thought.
Mitsubishi does make a 4x4.
Dino


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

That sound weird, about the 4X4. I got to check my owners manual, it doesn't sound right. It may sound like that you should start plowing in 2wd and use 4wd when you need it, i don't know. It's just ford shows the might 550 crew cab plowing in an infor flyer.

Lack of a number of local dealer ships, is why i haven't looked at a cab over.

Geoff

[Edited by GeoffDiamond on 09-25-2000 at 03:31 AM]


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Another reason in adition to no dealer support in my area, is the following.

I don't buy a truck just for snowplowing, snowplowing may account for 20% of the reason for buying. I have trucks that are 2wd and 4wd that will never see a plow, they are speced for different reasons.

My plow trucks, really are the more harder used trucks. It isn't uncommon for them to spend 10 miles or more off road per week. This is one reason for the 4wd.

The reason with going with a "point and shout truck" ie F series, instead of a cab over. Is that it is easyer to drive in someways.

Also the F series i would think do to it's desing, is a lot less top heavy, and less likely to flip in an off road job.

The cab over's cab is also higher, then the F series, i believe am not toatly sure. I don't want any more addition vehicle hight then necessary in an off road job.


I believe a cab over is an excellent truck, for city work, and over the road work. However i do not believe they would work well off road, due to their design.

Geoff


----------

